# Where do you like to CCW? Even on a date?



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Just a curious question that I was pondering last night...

FIrst off, I live in CA and its pretty much impossible to CCW unless you decide to join the police force.

Anyhow, What kind've holster do you you CCW types prefer? The shoulder strap, carrying next to the ribcage? A holster in the back?

Im guessing the girls just simply keep theirs in the purse.

Thanks again!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Leather pancake holster on my strong side hip.


----------



## Ricky59 (Dec 21, 2011)

Crossbreed holster in the pants ..


----------



## cjs1945 (Nov 26, 2012)

Carry 24/7 in a Mitch Rosen OWB leather holster. Better to not need it and have it, than need it and not have it. Recently i have been carrying a Ruger LCR-357 in coat pocket as a BUG, it seems to be working out rather well.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Front pocket...Desantis


----------



## padom (Aug 23, 2012)

3 o'clock crossbreed iwb


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I absolutely carry on dates. Couples or people who look like couples are good targets for robbers. If a girl doesn't like my pistol I won't like her. I'm not becoming one of those guys who lets their woman dictate how many guns they can own!!! Not to mention there are always tons of girls out there, so I can afford to be picky. None of my current girls or dates have ever complained either way...

One of my friends chose not to carry on a date with this sexy blonde girl. She took him back to her place after the date was done it was a hillbilly backcountry type area. When she invited him in her decrepit home, he saw a HUGE nazi flag and a wall full of guns in her living room. She lived with her boyfriend!!! He boyfriend was out working or maybe even sleeping if I remember him right. Needless to say, my buddy stayed for a quick drink and GTFO of there. Had her bf not been sleeping/working, i think he woulda needed some help. Lesson? Girls are shady and don't leave your gun at home!


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

jakeleinen1 said:


> I absolutely carry on dates. Couples or people who look like couples are good targets for robbers. If a girl doesn't like my pistol I won't like her. I'm not becoming one of those guys who lets their woman dictate how many guns they can own!!! Not to mention there are always tons of girls out there, so I can afford to be picky. None of my current girls or dates have ever complained either way...
> 
> One of my friends chose not to carry on a date with this sexy blonde girl. She took him back to her place after the date was done it was a hillbilly backcountry type area. When she invited him in her decrepit home, he saw a HUGE nazi flag and a wall full of guns in her living room. She lived with her boyfriend!!! He boyfriend was out working or maybe even sleeping if I remember him right. Needless to say, my buddy stayed for a quick drink and GTFO of there. Had her bf not been sleeping/working, i think he woulda needed some help. Lesson? Girls are shady and don't leave your gun at home!


Where does your buddy live? Great story!


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

TAPnRACK said:


> Leather pancake holster on my strong side hip.


this ^^, or occasionally IWB.

like jake said, if my date doesn't like it she can pound sand.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

If I were on a date, I would pocket carry so the gun would stay secure when I pull off my pants to access my other big gun. Keep my money in the other pocket to pay for the date. Ok I lied. It's not that big


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

Dating. Well, my wife is pretty firm in her opinion about me not dating, so that part is a non-issue.

Now when she and I go out to dinner etc. I carry strong side OWB in a Comp-Tac paddle or Milt Sparks 55BN. I like to say that I carry about half the time; the half that I'm awake. :mrgreen:


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

SteamboatWillie said:


> Dating. Well, my wife is pretty firm in her opinion about me not dating, so that part is a non-issue.
> 
> Now when she and I go out to dinner etc. I carry strong side OWB in a Comp-Tac paddle or Milt Sparks 55BN. I like to say that I carry about half the time; the half that I'm awake. :mrgreen:


Have you ever had to brandish your arm while on the date? Or how about brandish the arm in general?


----------



## swany66675 (Oct 25, 2012)

24/7 crossbreed about 4:00 better to have it if ever needed.


----------



## kerrycork (Jan 9, 2012)

We of the old school do not beleive in brandishing firearms. When the gun clears its shoot time not show time.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

TheLAGuy said:


> Where does your buddy live? Great story!


Oregon is where it happened. Yea your question is fair though because when I first started carrying on dates, I knew that there could potentially be some awkward moments or a girl gets freaked out. But it hasn't happen to me yet. Only probably 1/100 people will be weird about it. But its crazy because I hear stories of peoples families finding out they CCW and going ballistic. I know my folks were weird about it, it took them awhile to get adjusted now they don't mind at all.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

jakeleinen1 said:


> Oregon is where it happened. Yea your question is fair though because when I first started carrying on dates, I knew that there could potentially be some awkward moments or a girl gets freaked out. But it hasn't happen to me yet. Only probably 1/100 people will be weird about it. But its crazy because I hear stories of peoples families finding out they CCW and going ballistic. I know my folks were weird about it, it took them awhile to get adjusted now they don't mind at all.


Why do you CCW? Cuz you can, or cuz you have potential threats out there? You have a few people out to get ya? Just curious....


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

If I'm on a date it's with my wife. And yes I do CC on 'dates'. I'd sure hate to take my lady out for the evening and end up getting mugged or worse because I'd chosen to go unarmed. She and I both have a concealed carry permit so we're usually both armed when we are out and about. I normally carry my Ruger P345 in a Don Hume IWB holster.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Philco said:


> If I'm on a date it's with my wife. And yes I do CC on 'dates'. I'd sure hate to take my lady out for the evening and end up getting mugged or worse because I'd chosen to go unarmed. She and I both have a concealed carry permit so we're usually both armed when we are out and about. I normally carry my Ruger P345 in a Don Hume IWB holster.


What does she carry? Have you guys ever had to bust out the two guns simultaneously for bigger effect? That would be pretty insane and would make the person sh*t themselves. I think you would agree.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TheLAGuy said:


> What does she carry? Have you guys ever had to bust out the two guns simultaneously for bigger effect? That would be pretty insane and would make the person sh*t themselves. I think you would agree.


:sly:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I can't stand it any more! The following post is rated X.

*When I'm out on a date, I carry in a centrally-located Smartcarry.
That way, when she passes her hand casually over my equipment, she will find that I am loaded and ready.*

(Censor me if you must. The Devil made me write that.)


----------



## hof8231 (Dec 19, 2012)

I carry IWB at 12 or 1 o'clock at all times. Yes I know, I'm destined to shoot my dick off or sever my femoral artery. I've heard it all before.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

TheLAGuy said:


> What does she carry? Have you guys ever had to bust out the two guns simultaneously for bigger effect? That would be pretty insane and would make the person sh*t themselves. I think you would agree.


She carries a Taurus Model 85 revolver (38 special cal.) No we have never had the occasion to draw our weapons and I hope we never do. It's about being prepared to defend yourself, not about showing the world you're a bad ass.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

IWB - left side - 8 to 9


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I can't stand it any more! The following post is rated X.
> 
> *When I'm out on a date, I carry in a centrally-located Smartcarry.
> That way, when she passes her hand casually over my equipment, she will find that I am loaded and ready.*
> ...


There is poetry in your words, I do declare. It's obvious the Devil had a part by the color of the font. YES,,,just like I had used your words before,,, I used them again.
I was loaded and ready,, she confirmed.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

TheLAGuy said:


> Why do you CCW? Cuz you can, or cuz you have potential threats out there? You have a few people out to get ya? Just curious....


Haha people always ask me that I think its a silly question though. Apparently you can't enjoy a movie these days without the potential threat of being shot so thats one reason. Another is I wanna become LEO someday. Furthermore is because I've always had an affection for firearms, why be without one?

I live in Iowa, and in my town actually in 1991 we had a mass murder at the college here from some foreigner psycho. Not to mention the Colorado shooter was supposed to be registered at my University in the graduate psych program (I'm a psych major too so yeah that would have been GREAT). My professors husband actually declined his application because he thought he was "weird" (which I think is funny because its such simple terminology for a doctorate of psychology to use)

Imo, if you live in a state that allows you to carry and you choose not to your crazy! Why let someone harm the people around you just because they have a weapon and you dont?


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

jakeleinen1 said:


> Haha people always ask me that I think its a silly question though. Apparently you can't enjoy a movie these days without the potential threat of being shot so thats one reason. Another is I wanna become LEO someday. Furthermore is because I've always had an affection for firearms, why be without one?
> 
> I live in Iowa, and in my town actually in 1991 we had a mass murder at the college here from some foreigner psycho. Not to mention the Colorado shooter was supposed to be registered at my University in the graduate psych program (I'm a psych major too so yeah that would have been GREAT). My professors husband actually declined his application because he thought he was "weird" (which I think is funny because its such simple terminology for a doctorate of psychology to use)
> 
> Imo, if you live in a state that allows you to carry and you choose not to your crazy! Why let someone harm the people around you just because they have a weapon and you dont?


Do the women you date get upset when you're packing [email protected]!?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

TheLAGuy said:


> Do the women you date get upset when you're packing [email protected]!?


The woman I date and sleep with, and who gladly eats my cooking, "packs heat" herself.
...And she's getting pretty good with that little "gat" of hers, too.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

You crack me up steve-o.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

TheLAGuy said:


> You crack me up steve-o.


It's intentional.
Since you're stuck in L.A., I figure that we have to do _something_ to make your life happier.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

TheLAGuy said:


> Do the women you date get upset when you're packing [email protected]!?


Initially I usually get a high pitched "OMG" and then I make them hold it. And the same thing goes for the gun too! lol

Usually if I don't have to tell them I don't, I just carry. If Im getting serious with a girl I eventually have "the conversation"


----------



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

Haha! So how are your taxes down in sunny California  ? I feel bad for your poor soul!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

jakeleinen1 said:


> Initially I usually get a high pitched "OMG" and then I make them hold it. And the same thing goes for the gun too!...


Jake, you're as bad as I am!

(Jean's response: "OK. Never mind. You go talk to your guy-friends.")

Some years ago, a friend of mine put on a "practical" pistol event in which each participant was individually sent to "rescue" a gorgeous, long-legged redhead, one if his psychology students, from a (cardboard-target) "kidnapper."
To make it more difficult, the girl was dressed in ultra-short short-shorts and a very revealing, skimpy top. To make it easier, the "kidnapper," when you finally shot him, was found to be holding a fully-loaded revolver, so you got an extra gun.
If you were so silly as to hand the pistol to the girl, she had been trained to screech "Eeek-a gun!" Then she dropped it. When you bent down to pick it up, that's when the pop-up targets, the "kidnapper"'s "accomplices," appeared.
It was a _very_ interesting exercise!


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Jake, you're as bad as I am!


Just seized the opportunity haha

What the heck have you been up to Steve? I had gone ghost on here for awhile


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

I carry IWB (comp-tac Spartan) or OWB custom leather at 3:30-4:30. 
I carry for the same reasons I work. I am an adult. As such I am responsible for the welfare and safety of myself and my loved ones. This is not just a right, but also a duty


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

jakeleinen1 said:


> Initially I usually get a high pitched "OMG" and then I make them hold it. And the same thing goes for the gun too! ...


"This is my rifle, this is my gun...."


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

niadhf said:


> I carry IWB (comp-tac Spartan) or OWB custom leather at 3:30-4:30.
> As such *I am responsible for the welfare and safety of myself and my loved ones.* This is not just a right, but also a duty


Bingo... there are those out there that would rather watch their company or loved ones be raped or murdered in front of them then taking the tiny bit of responsibility of carrying or standing up when trouble arises

We live in a society of excuse my language men who act like bitches. Welcome to the pussification of American culture


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Have you guys ever been in trouble with your gun by the police? Had one too many and maybe brandished it, in the wrong place?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TheLAGuy said:


> Have you guys ever been in trouble with your gun by the police? Had one too many and maybe brandished it, in the wrong place?


All the time, twice on Thursdays because you know guns and boos go together like milk and Oreos...

In all seriousness, answering that question with a yes would pretty much guarentee expulsion from this forum.

Guns and boos do not go together and in most states it is either illegal to drink while carrying or being over the legal limit while carrying renders a carry permit null and void which equals illegal carry.

You keep using the word "brandishing" please look up the meaning of the word as it relates to firarms and understand that the act of brandishing a firearm is illegal...pretty much everywhere.

After that, read the forum rules and find the part about illegal activity....


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Okay sorry man!


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

LA,
I'm general, most firearms owners are law abiding and not hot headed. I have noticed a number o your posts in this thread asking (some would say baiting) about "have you drawn when you shouldn't"
Not likely from the vast majority of carriers (note I do not care if they CC or OC). Also I would suspect continued pushing of these questions (which have been mostly ignored) is likely to alienate you from many members. 
Just some thoughts for you.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

niadhf said:


> LA,
> I'm general, most firearms owners are law abiding and not hot headed. I have noticed a number o your posts in this thread asking (some would say baiting) about "have you drawn when you shouldn't"
> Not likely from the vast majority of carriers (note I do not care if they CC or OC). Also I would suspect continued pushing of these questions (which have been mostly ignored) is likely to alienate you from many members.
> Just some thoughts for you.


Just some questions I had, sorry to upset you...


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

niadhf said:


> LA,
> I'm general, most firearms owners are law abiding and not hot headed. I have noticed a number o your posts in this thread asking (some would say baiting) about "have you drawn when you shouldn't"
> Not likely from the vast majority of carriers (note I do not care if they CC or OC). Also I would suspect continued pushing of these questions (which have been mostly ignored) is likely to alienate you from many members.
> Just some thoughts for you.


i'm beginning to think he is 12.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Broondog said:


> i'm beginning to think he is 12.


Nah he's green. Very, very green and starting at ZERO fundamental knowledge on firearms beyond media hype and the movies.

Give him some time, I've seen several members like this on other forums and provided they listen and seek training, real life in person quality training/education they pan out Ok.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm a newbie guys, gimme a [email protected] lol


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Not upset. Not harping on you. Just an observation from a few years of carrying, forums like this, etc.

As VAmarone said


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

TheLAGuy said:


> I'm a newbie guys, gimme a [email protected] lol


If you want us to "give you a break," then you need to give us the same courtesy.
Ask questions which make you look as if you are a responsible gun owner, rather than provocations which make you look as if you have entrapment in mind.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> If you want us to "give you a break," then you need to give us the same courtesy.
> Ask questions which make you look as if you are a responsible gun owner, rather than provocations which make you look as if you have entrapment in mind.


I am responsible. I just know the way a responsible gun owner, outside of CA lives. I live in CA so I cant get away with half the stuff you guys do. Makes sense right?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TheLAGuy said:


> I am responsible. I just know the way a responsible gun owner, outside of CA lives. I live in CA so I cant get away with half the stuff you guys do. Makes sense right?


See...classic example of coming off wrong.

Just what are we "getting away with?"


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

VAMarine said:


> See...classic example of coming off wrong.
> 
> Just what are we "getting away with?"


I didnt mean it like that VAmarine, gimme a break. I meant something that you can do, without getting in trouble with the law.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

TheLAGuy said:


> I am responsible. I just know the way a responsible gun owner, outside of CA lives. I live in CA so *I cant get away with half the stuff you guys do*. Makes sense right?


We're not "getting away with" anything. We are obeying the laws of the federal government, and of our respective states.
We do not "brandish," we do not consume alcohol while armed or driving, we do not use recreational drugs while armed or driving, and we keep our concealed weapons concealed from everyone-until they're needed.
You appear to be envious of our relative freedom, which makes you ask silly-and even insulting-questions. That will not get you the support and experience you seem to want. You cannot live vicariously, pretending to be one of us, by trying to entrap us into harmful admissions that could result in us losing our rights.
If you have procedural and technical questions, ask away. But the questions you've been asking are neither of those. As a result you are losing our goodwill.
I suggest that you need to find some maturity, and to straighten yourself out, rather than continuing to act from the envy that you seem to feel.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TheLAGuy said:


> I didnt mean it like that VAmarine, gimme a break. I meant something that you can do, without getting in trouble with the law.


Right, because that fits in so well with "how often do you get lit and brandish your heater"

All we are saying is that you should take a couple extra minutes to look over your post and consider how its going to be taken by the membership.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> We're not "getting away with" anything. We are obeying the laws of the federal government, and of our respective states.
> We do not "brandish," we do not consume alcohol while armed or driving, we do not use recreational drugs while armed or driving, and we keep our concealed weapons concealed from everyone-until they're needed.
> You appear to be envious of our relative freedom, which makes you ask silly-and even insulting-questions. That will not get you the support and experience you seem to want. You cannot live vicariously, pretending to be one of us, by trying to entrap us into harmful admissions that could result in us losing our rights.
> If you have procedural and technical questions, ask away. But the questions you've been asking are neither of those. As a result you are losing our goodwill.
> I suggest that you need to find some maturity, and to straighten yourself out, rather than continuing to act from the envy that you seem to feel.


Jeez Steve, tough crowd I'll try to work on my wording from here on out.

But you are right, I am kinda envious of you guys! Couldnt you tell?


----------



## MikeT57 (Dec 31, 2012)

Winter carry (Ohio)...... Glock 27 in a 
N82tactical iwb. 8 o'clock. 
Summer will be a Springfield XDS. 45 caliber. Same holster and position. 

Dude get out of California if you can... Those taxes must be a killer


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

MikeT57 said:


> Dude get out of California if you can... Those taxes must be a killer


It would be hard to get out of Cali if one lived there I imagine, aside all the B.S. gun laws, taxes, and crime I hear its a very beautiful state!

And hey LA Guy its cool I know what you were trying to say... The guys are just harping on you because these days you must be careful what you say! Especially on the internet. I imagine a future where were all paid to tattle on each other for saying illegal stuff on the internet.


----------



## IBGoodToGo (Feb 14, 2013)

Well that was entertaining. The Regular posters handled him like they were Adult, & tried to 'school' him to his senses. I think I will like it here.


----------



## Stoy (Feb 14, 2013)

IWB holster on my stong side.


----------

